# Child restraint information for airplanes.



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

FAA: http://www.faa.gov/passengers/fly_children/crs/

AAP policy on airplane restraint use: http://aappolicy.aappublications.org...ics;108/5/1218

NTSB position on child safety seat use on an airplane: http://www.ntsb.gov/recs/letters/1990/a90_78_79.pdf

Association of Flight Attendants: http://www.afanet.org/Legislative/default.asp?id=5

SafeRide News: http://www.saferidenews.com/html/Airplane_Eng.htm


----------

